# Recomended headset for a carbon Look steerer



## Mauro (May 28, 2004)

Hi

I am putting together a RG 386 frame, came with the look fork, all carbon, including the steerer. Question; What headseat should I get, that is carbon friendly and good quality ?

Thanks


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If it is non-integrated, I would toss in a Chris King. You pay a little more up front, but you will never have to think about your headset for as long as you own your frame.


----------

